# Famicom mini announced in japan



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 30, 2016)

I really, really, really hope this becomes a thing. I'd love to see an entire official line of "mini" consoles from Nintendo, considering how cheap they are compared to the originals, and that they could potentially be enhanced with online play 'n stuff


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

yeah would be nice  xD imagine a mini 64 lololo
but well nintendo is just (badly) doing what pirate stuff where doing for ages :/ the visual is better ok, but it's limited.. you can get an emulator console (or a raspberry custom thing) that can do the same and more ... why don't give all the nes games library once? XD or idk, mini 30 games-cheap cards? :B
and wii mini was a shit and not even mini


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> yeah would be nice  xD imagine a mini 64 lololo
> but well nintendo is just (badly) doing what pirate stuff where doing for ages :/ the visual is better ok, but it's limited.. you can get an emulator console (or a raspberry custom thing) that can do the same and more ... why don't give all the nes games library once? XD or idk, mini 30 games-cheap cards? :B
> and wii mini was a shit and not even mini



Except this is straight from Nintendo and isn't piracy.

Even tho the majority of the games are shit, their still neat collector items.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> why don't give all the nes games library once?


Nintendo doesn't own most the games to sell.  Besides, this way they get to release a New NES/Famicon Miini with another 30 games.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 30, 2016)

I hope they won't stop to the mini NES! I really want a mini SNES and a mini N64


----------



## zoogie (Sep 30, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Nintendo doesn't own most the games to sell.  Besides, this way they get to release a New NES/Famicon Miini with another 30 games.


A mini online store via wifi would make a lot more sense.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 30, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> I hope they won't stop to the mini NES! I really want a mini SNES and a mini N64



The Mini 64 will probably not happen anytime soon. If one is released, it will most likely be via emulation and not cycle accurate meaning games like DK64 will never run on it without bugs and slowdowns

It would be good enough for Mario Party, Mario Kart, and Super Mario 64 along with some 3rd party games.


----------



## GlitchyDavid (Sep 30, 2016)

~~dayum that UI~~


----------



## zoogie (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's a good hands-on with the western model:
http://www.gamereactor.eu/articles/468973/Hands-On+with+the+NES+Mini/

That CRT filter lookin good.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 30, 2016)

zoogie said:


> A mini online store via wifi would make a lot more sense.


But Nintendo won't do that.


----------



## SG6000 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> But Nintendo won't do that.



Surely adding any functionality to a nostagia-baiting, plug and play emulation box would destroy its profit margins and actually make it less desirable to the masses?

I'm glad Nintendo haven't hobbled or confused this by setting up an online infrastructure around it. Keeping it super simple and cheap is the way to go and anything else would be missing the point.

I mean, imagine buying an electronic toy in 2016 and not having to mess around with navigating menus, wifi passwords, setting up accounts, firmware updates and all of that. The future is almost here.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 30, 2016)

SG6000 said:


> Surely adding any functionality to a nostagia-baiting, plug and play emulation box would destroy its profit margins and actually make it less desirable to the masses?
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo haven't hobbled or confused this by setting up an online infrastructure around it. Keeping it super simple and cheap is the way to go and anything else would be missing the point.
> 
> I mean, imagine buying an electronic toy in 2016 and not having to mess around with navigating menus, wifi passwords, setting up accounts, firmware updates and all of that. The future is almost here.


You're actually pretty much paraphrasing what some guy at Nintendo said for why it's not including internet.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> ​Like the NES version, it also come with a collection of 30 games, HDMI, _*but the controllers can't be detached*_ and used "wii classic controller" .



Way too faithful to the original for my tastes.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Except this is straight from Nintendo and isn't piracy.
> 
> Even tho the majority of the games are shit, their still neat collector items.


this is the case, thye should do better than piracy with the content, not worse XD and actually, famicom/nes system are now public domain, an fake console that run the game can't be called piracy... but with the games it still xD




Mikemk said:


> Nintendo doesn't own most the games to sell. Besides, this way they get to release a New NES/Famicon Miini with another 30 games.


still could have more idk ... maybe someday a blue famicom with only megaman games ? maybe they will include 9 and 10? hahah



zoogie said:


> A mini online store via wifi would make a lot more sense.


yeah....this remind me of zeeboo :v



zoogie said:


> Here's a good hands-on with the western model:
> http://www.gamereactor.eu/articles/468973/Hands-On+with+the+NES+Mini/
> 
> That CRT filter lookin good.


I'm not going to be surprise dif the board is like almost the same now XD



SG6000 said:


> I mean, imagine buying an electronic toy in 2016 and not having to mess around with navigating menus, wifi passwords, setting up accounts, firmware updates and all of that. The future is almost here.


future? just like before consoles went online and needed to get updates? xD



sarkwalvein said:


> Way too faithful to the original for my tastes.


I'm almost sure it's for not messing the order of 1 and 2 controller, since controller2 don't have start/select and have a mic ... they made it like the original so ...
This is why they show game like zeld with the disk system artbox, the disk you needed to yell (or blow) at the mic to kill that rabbit monster, later cart version not (maybe because the famicom AV ? the one that became ne stop loader, but without AV output XD)

at least is how I can figure it ... I like more the famicom controller design, would be nice to have it to be used outside XD


----------



## tatumanu (Sep 30, 2016)

OMG it looks soo cute! I hope the controllers are not wired directly to the console, thats one details i would prefer off this version!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sliter said:


> yeah would be nice  xD imagine a mini 64 lololo
> but well nintendo is just (badly) doing what pirate stuff where doing for ages :/ the visual is better ok, but it's limited.. you can get an emulator console (or a raspberry custom thing) that can do the same and more ... why don't give all the nes games library once? XD or idk, mini 30 games-cheap cards? :B
> and wii mini was a shit and not even mini


Have you ever seen Nintendo's iQue Player from 2002? Many claim it performs better than an original N64! Its not a cute mini N64, but a N64'ish controller with a N64 on a Chip inside for the Chinese market.


----------



## civickm (Sep 30, 2016)

OMG I want one!!!


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

tatumanu said:


> OMG it looks soo cute! I hope the controllers are not wired directly to the console, thats one details i would prefer off this version!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen Nintendo's iQue Player from 2002? Many claim it performs better than an original N64! Its not a cute mini N64, but a N64'ish controller with a N64 on a Chip inside for the Chinese market.


the controlers are on the board :/ just like the famicon I guess (it detachable but need to open it :v )
yeah I herad about the Ique, I dream to get one and a R4 like cart for it XD (or a way to pass injected rom to it via the usb/pc connection stuff the newer version had... not sure if someone already made a way for it )
These shoube be more popular :v

oh, I've corrected the source on OP :v

Yeah! front page! XD


----------



## eduall (Sep 30, 2016)

Nintendo does things right!

Waitting for the Mini64 *.*


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 30, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I really, really, really hope this becomes a thing. I'd love to see an entire official line of "mini" consoles from Nintendo, considering how cheap they are compared to the originals, and that they could potentially be enhanced with online play 'n stuff


Gameboy Advance Mini™


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

Do most of the japanese market think re selling stuff that is old like new and making it smaller with more restrictions a good idea? 


Wii mini
wii mote small controller
gameboy micro
Where is the game cube support? of all the things people really ask for and it isn't done yet? o_o


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Do most of the japanese market think re selling stuff that is old like new and making it smaller with more restrictions a good idea?
> 
> 
> Wii mini
> ...


They've got to wait for both emulation and hardware to advance enough that they could sell a new console + games for $60 and break even


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 30, 2016)

Omg.. i would buy a mini N64 in a heartbeat!!!!!!


----------



## xtheman (Sep 30, 2016)

Gameboy mirco mini when?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 30, 2016)

I kinda want this over the Mini NES now. Nintendo Japan sure knows how to properly market their products.


----------



## civickm (Sep 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I kinda want this over the Mini NES now. Nintendo Japan sure knows how to properly market their products.


Yeah this video is way better then the Mini NES one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2016)

Meh. If I wanted to spend $60 for "mini" consoles I'd just buy a Raspberry Pi and a relevant case.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 30, 2016)

It's cute, but I'll stick with the Famicom I already own.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Meh. If I wanted to spend $60 for "mini" consoles I'd just buy a Raspberry Pi and a relevant case.


Is it really just about $60? Perhaps, maybe i can ask for help with finding a decent one then?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is it really just about $60? Perhaps, maybe i can ask for help with finding a decent one then?


https://www.amazon.com/Raspberry-Pi...qid=1475249569&sr=1-3&keywords=raspberry+pi+3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is it really just about $60? Perhaps, maybe i can ask for help with finding a decent one then?


All main versions of the Pi are only $35 itself, and the Pi Zero (which is tiny) costs only $5. Including things like a case, a micro SD card for the OS, and an AC Adapter (which most likely isn't needed, since it uses a micro usb cable) the cost comes to around $60, depending on what you get.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Raspberry-Pi...qid=1475249569&sr=1-3&keywords=raspberry+pi+3


I don't have a amazon account. 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> All main versions of the Pi are only $35 itself, and the Pi Zero (which is tiny) costs only $5. Including things like a case, a micro SD card for the OS, and an AC Adapter (which most likely isn't needed, since it uses a micro usb cable) the cost comes to around $60, depending on what you get.


If i remember correctly, earlier this year in feburary, they released a new one with wifi capiable and that the one i hoped to have. I thought about it for some time, though with no bluetooth, i'll need a keyboard and mouse with a USB hub i guess.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If i remember correctly, earlier this year in feburary, they released a new one with wifi capiable and that the one i hoped to have. I thought about it for some time, though with no bluetooth, i'll need a keyboard and mouse with a USB hub i guess.


I have one RPi3 stored in some drawer. 
As far as I remember it has Bluetooth. 
It is a quite handy piece of hardware. I've used it mostly for automation and embedded system projects.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is a quite handy piece of hardware. I've used it mostly for automation and embedded system projects


Not really sure what this means. But your positive it has bluetooth. I just wasn't sure. I still need to find one where i can buy. Anyway this is off subject, still i can't understand why things has to be smaller, is nice that it doesn't take up much room, but easily forgettable and harder to see, like micro sd cards, you drop it, good luck finding it if the floor blends with the color. I lose so much stuff simply cause is small and also is the most common color among things in people house. Black or grey.


----------



## civickm (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes the RPi3 has wifi and bluetooth, I have about 5 of them and close to 20 RPi2's and a handful of Zero's.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 30, 2016)

But the original Famicom does have a controller port in the front as seen here:


Spoiler










and the Famicom mini appear to have something


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 30, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> But the original Famicom does have a controller port in the front as seen here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's the light gun port.
At last it was used for that in Famicoms back in the 80s in Argentina. (But my memory may fail me...)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, there goes EVEN MORE of my money...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Well, there goes EVEN MORE of my money...


You do know there is already something like this coming out in the states right? NES HD Mini. Not much different besides the games are in english, and the design. 

$60 dollars? Makes a nice holiday gift, i guess but.... *Stares at homebrew channel on wii*


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You do know there is already something like this coming out in the states right? NES HD Mini. Not much different besides the games are in english, and the design.
> 
> $60 dollars? Makes a nice holiday gift, i guess but.... *Stares at homebrew channel on wii*


The more I look at this, the more I think of just buying an original Famicom with a FDS. And I am aware of the Mini NES, might get one for my parents ;P


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 30, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> That's the light gun port.
> At last it was used for that in Famicoms back in the 80s in Argentina. (But my memory may fail me...)


I found out about that port here:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

Probably a worthless question, but this thing must have internal storage to have this work, based on the size of all the games featured on, how much  capicity you think it has, and could there be room to inject more by future release of some device by nintendo via expansion port perhaps? Just curious, nintendo has a history of addind some extra port that no one knows what it does until they reveal some new accessory in the future, Gameboy link cable, bottom of N64 and Gamecube, VIRTUAL BOY!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2016)

Awwww, it's adorable!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2016)

Responding to what Veho said, this is what comes to mind. 



Spoiler: HAVING FUN










But i mean is in HD, has save states i guess, now only if it had cheats like game genie, and speed up, rapid fire and such, i maybe would find it worth more.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But i mean is in _*HD, *_has sav...


H....Hallucinating Delirium?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> this is the case, thye should do better than piracy with the content, not worse XD and actually, famicom/nes system are now public domain, an fake console that run the game can't be called piracy... but with the games it still xD



Eh, no their not.
You clearly don't know anything about the public domain.
When things get into the public domain, the copyrights have expired or the company behind said product has ceased to exist (aka copyrights expire)
Generally it's 70 years.
The Famicom/NES are barely 30 years old, so it's AT LEAST 40 years until they fall into the public domain.
Not to mention, it's Nintendo's property, so I HIGHLY doubt it that it'll ever enter the public domain.

Now that I said that, NES/Famicom games aren't "free" to pirate nor are CD-i/Atari 2600/Magnavox games.
Abandonware is a legal grey area, but generally aren't legal as well (copy rights still exist and they expire 70 years after making)


----------



## civickm (Sep 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Eh, no their not.
> You clearly don't know anything about the public domain.
> When things get into the public domain, the copyrights have expired or the company behind said product has ceased to exist (aka copyrights expire)
> Generally it's 70 years.
> ...



Very correct:
https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2016)

Woah this is cool. It looks nicer than the mini NES.


----------



## SLiV3R (Sep 30, 2016)

Do you guys think this Will be hacked. So we can put all nes games in this?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 30, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> But the original Famicom does have a controller port in the front as seen here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's probably just for display. Mini NES has the cartridge door but it won't open.


----------



## aidotato5 (Sep 30, 2016)

SLiV3R said:


> Do you guys think this Will be hacked. So we can put all nes games in this?


I doubt it would be hacked unless it's using a hardmod, as there's no way to put a USB drive or an SD card in it from my understanding.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2016)

It already cost 130€ on ebay not including shipping.  If i was living in the us i would buy like 30 of them and selling them for ridiculous prices to people's like me who live outside the us. Fu** ebay and fu** those resellers who do what i want to do. By the way if you see "italready" instead of "it already"  it's a problem on this site not mine.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 30, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I really, really, really hope this becomes a thing. I'd love to see an entire official line of "mini" consoles from Nintendo, considering how cheap they are compared to the originals, and that they could potentially be enhanced with online play 'n stuff



I never considered other mini versions. About the online play, I wish they capitalized on Melee and not only remaster it, but add online play like Dolphin did in emulating that game. Mini SNES should have Super Castlevania IV, Mortal Kombat 1 or 2, Super Mario World, Yoshi's Island, Street Fighter 2 Turbo, DK Country, other stuff.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
GBA micro³²



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Do most of the japanese market think re selling stuff that is old like new and making it smaller with more restrictions a good idea?
> 
> 
> Wii mini
> ...


not sure about smaller wiimote (but seens so), but the wii mini was western nintendo idea, it and wii"family"(that monster without gamecube support), that they don't even launched in japan ... almost like 2DS but 2DS went there for some reason ....
Know the guys that HAVE to censure mature games so pre teens can play, don't take a lot of " too strong" stuff from japan and like to make toy-like stuff? well is what they do 



xtheman166 said:


> Gameboy mirco mini when?


WHAT IS THIS? A GAME BOY FOR MINISHI?
lol


Hanafuda said:


> It's cute, but I'll stick with the Famicom I already own.


nice! XD
Also, nice photo o3o
I like more the classic famicom design but this AV version is very nice



sarkwalvein said:


> At last it was used for that in Famicoms back in the 80s in Argentina. (But my memory may fail me...)


there was like these in argentina? I think the famiclones dominated the latin america ... but well it wasnt my time XD I have very few memories of a famicom box in my house, my older bro don't remember how it was  but I saw very lots of dynavision on my life xD


DinohScene said:


> The Famicom/NES are barely 30 years old, so it's AT LEAST 40 years until they fall into the public domain.
> Not to mention, it's Nintendo's property, so I HIGHLY doubt it that it'll ever enter the public domain.


well when I searched about famiclones what they say is that, that the console is legally to be made XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Probably a worthless question, but this thing must have internal storage to have this work, based on the size of all the games featured on, how much  capicity you think it has, and could there be room to inject more by future release of some device by nintendo via expansion port perhaps?


I HIGHLY doubt there would be more than a 1 or 2GB ROM inside of it


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

I bet the system take more space than the games itself XD

I can1t wait to see this and NES taook apart XD


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 30, 2016)

I just want it because it's so cute. :0


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 30, 2016)

I want a wii mini


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 30, 2016)

It is more sexy than ugly America/Europe NES version.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> xtheman166 said:
> 
> 
> > Gameboy mirco mini when?
> ...



https://tinycircuits.com/collections/all/products/tinyscreen-video-game-kit


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> Japanese Nintendo announced the "Nintendo Classic mini Family Computer" .
> 
> Like the NES version, it also come with a collection of 30 games, HDMI, but the controllers can't be detached and used "wii classic controller" .
> 
> ...




I currently own a famiclone (patent ran out ages ago, so they're super easy to find, like most retro consoles), but I might grab myself one of these for the save state feature <3 to replace the one of have which lacks that. The one I have currently behaves like the original console for the most part so no save function . This would be a nice touch! Also the clone I have is very poorly built (really cheap plastic feel all around, not just the console, but the controllers too bleh!)


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I currently own a famiclone (patent ran out ages ago, so they're super easy to find, like most retro consoles), but I might grab myself one of these for the save state feature <3 to replace the one of have which lacks that. The one I have currently behaves like the original console for the most part so no save function . This would be a nice touch! Also the clone I have is very poorly built (really cheap plastic feel all around, not just the console, but the controllers too bleh!)


wich famiclone it is? any photos?



Thunder Kai said:


> I want a wii mini


if like this FC ok, but don't even dream about wanting an wii mini hahah XD




Veho said:


> https://tinycircuits.com/collections/all/products/tinyscreen-video-game-kit


I knew, just joking XD


azoreseuropa said:


> It is more sexy than ugly America/Europe NES version.


I agree, I like the FC more than nes XD
I woulk like to have one but maybe if I can get this mini one would be something :v

I wonder about controller size, if they are also mini or mimic the original like the NES one
Edit:
Yeah, looks like it is "mini"


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 30, 2016)

I know Nintendo's doing it for authenticity but would have been awesome if they made the Famicom controllers like the Mini NES ones which you'll be able to connect to a Wiimote. The RRP of Mini Famicom comes down to around £45 and that's less than the Mini NES though with shipping and all it'd cost in total around £80ish.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> well when I searched about famiclones what they say is that, that the console is legally to be made XD



I also could make a site saying "Wii has been discontinued by Nintendo so their games are now free to download.
Here's an emulator that works
*insert Nintendo approval picture*

For as long as Nintendo will exist, NES games won't go into the public domain that quickly.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I also could make a site saying "Wii has been discontinued by Nintendo so their games are now free to download.
> Here's an emulator that works
> *insert Nintendo approval picture*
> 
> For as long as Nintendo will exist, NES games won't go into the public domain that quickly.


It's not their not making more that menas that the thing is free to use or the patent died ... 
And btw :



TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I currently own a famiclone (*patent ran out ages ago*, so they're super easy to find, like most retro consoles),


it's note only me saying that


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 30, 2016)

The hardware for the NES is now public domain. However, software and intangible IPs remain the domain of the creator for (someone check this for me, I think it's 75?*) years after his/her death.

This means it is legal for anyone to replicate the exact hardware specifications of an NES, an NES controller, and NES cartridges, as well as make and sell unlicensed accessories for the hardware, but you still cannot distribute NES games or use the NES branding

Edit:
*I just checked this, and under normal circumstances it is 70 years, but because Nintendo is a company and its games are made for business the copyright protection on them will last between 95 and 120 years after the death of the creator/renewal of copyright


----------



## G0R3Z (Sep 30, 2016)

Crap i'm importing this. It's too cool not to.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 1, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Crap i'm importing this. It's too cool not to.


Where from and for how much in total?


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 1, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> That's the light gun port.
> At last it was used for that in Famicoms back in the 80s in Argentina. (But my memory may fail me...)




Not just light guns, though that was certainly the most common use. But check out my Hudson Joycard. Independent 3-speed turbo for each button. Plugs into the famicom's aux port same as a light gun. This was some cutting edge paraphernalia back in those days.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2016)

Total garbage. Way to hold your fingers on the pulse, Nintendo. The nineties called, they want their cheapo plug and play consoles back.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 1, 2016)

I already have these games on my 3ds xl! Whats the point?


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 1, 2016)

I would love to see a mini N64 with my favorite games like Duke Nukem and Zelda but that will never happen 
Nintendo still sells Zelda on 3DS/Virtual store for like 30 bucks! and they probably don't own the rights to Duke
Nukem


----------



## Sliter (Oct 1, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> I already have these games on my 3ds xl! Whats the point?


having a cute console :B 
Somoene made the sum and said thta byuing an nes/famicom mini is cheaerthan everygame they have on the enshop XD
But well it's not really made to be useful, you know, is to try get some money from stuff they own but people are using emulators or others that can play on the TV


----------



## Issac (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a baseball game for Famicom, with some device that goes into the port on the front. I think it's like a memory card, so that you can bring your team to a friend or something... 

Famicom Battle Box, is the device called


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 1, 2016)

Sliter said:


> having a cute console :B
> Somoene made the sum and said thta byuing an nes/famicom mini is cheaerthan everygame they have on the enshop XD
> But well it's not really made to be useful, you know, is to try get some money from stuff they own but people are using emulators or others that can play on the TV


If they make NeoGeo mini console. Then I will surely buy it.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 1, 2016)

Issac said:


> I have a baseball game for Famicom, with some device that goes into the port on the front. I think it's like a memory card, so that you can bring your team to a friend or something...
> 
> Famicom Battle Box, is the device called


it's an expansion port just like all the nintendo consoles had until Wii XD
There a lot of stuff to be plugged there, the most common was the disk system and the the guns I think ... there was even an tape recorder that could be used to save some stuff like custom trail on excitebike (and load in another console ) .
Pretty sure it only to make visual on the mini, like the cart port, I'm almost sure they not gonna open XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2016)

zoogie said:


> A mini online store via wifi would make a lot more sense.



But it's Nintendo, they never take the logical route for these things, just look at the bad VC pricing system.

NERD made the emulator, not Nintendo, so that's why the visuals/accuracy are much higher this time around.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 1, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> I would love to see a mini N64 with my favorite games like Duke Nukem and Zelda but that will never happen
> Nintendo still sells Zelda on 3DS/Virtual store for like 30 bucks! and they probably don't own the rights to Duke
> Nukem


I'd like that. Never been very fond of the Nintendo 64 but I sure do love Mario Kart 64, Mario 64 and Smash 64.


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 1, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> If they make NeoGeo mini console. Then I will surely buy it.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo_Geo_X

Spolier: It's a buggy piece of shit.


----------



## pokemonster (Oct 1, 2016)

all that small is beautiful


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 1, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo_Geo_X
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo_Geo_X
> Spolier: It's a buggy piece of shit.


No! Not handheld! I want like this one which can be connected to big screen


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> I would love to see a mini N64 with my favorite games like Duke Nukem and Zelda but that will never happen
> Nintendo still sells Zelda on 3DS/Virtual store for like 30 bucks! and they probably don't own the rights to Duke
> Nukem


What you want already exists.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQue_Player

Basically a controller with TV hook-ups and a rewritable cartridge, courtesy of Nintendo and their shadow company iQue. I bet you could shove "unauthorised" games onto that cartridge very easily.

That's what Nintendo *should have done* with the Mini NES/Mini Famicom instead of bundling it with games and calling it a day. It would take no effort on their part to distribute games on an online store.


Haider Raza said:


> No! Not handheld! I want like this one which can be connected to big screen


It can be connected to the big screen, it comes with a dock, that doesn't make it suck less.


----------



## Issac (Oct 1, 2016)

Sliter said:


> it's an expansion port just like all the nintendo consoles had until Wii XD
> There a lot of stuff to be plugged there, the most common was the disk system and the the guns I think ... there was even an tape recorder that could be used to save some stuff like custom trail on excitebike (and load in another console ) .
> Pretty sure it only to make visual on the mini, like the cart port, I'm almost sure they not gonna open XD



Yeah, I'm well aware of that  I just said I had a device called "Battle Box", that's used to transfer your baseball team to a friend's game (and some save function for a few other games).


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 1, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> No! Not handheld! I want like this one which can be connected to big screen



it omes with a dock that looks like an MVS and has HDMI out and a replica controller:










But PSP (2000/3000/Go) emulate NeoGeo better than this thing  - i believe it essentially a stripped down Android machine. it's so bad SNK Playmore cancelled the licensing agreement with the company that makes it.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 2, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQue_Player
> 
> Basically a controller with TV hook-ups and a rewritable cartridge, courtesy of Nintendo and their shadow company iQue. I bet you could shove "unauthorised" games onto that cartridge very easily.


I even wanted one of this since I heard about lol
it's really easy to add game son it? well, nice XD



mechagouki said:


> it omes with a dock that looks like an MVS and has HDMI out and a replica controller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's so much pretty to be that bad lol



Foxi4 said:


> That's what Nintendo *should have done* with the Mini NES/Mini Famicom instead of bundling it with games and calling it a day. It would take no effort on their part to distribute games on an online store.


well it still have an usb port, if we are lucky we can do more than use it as energy input :v


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 2, 2016)

you can try to emulate an analog display all you want. It will never display as good as on a 1990's tv.......


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The hardware for the NES is now public domain. However, software and intangible IPs remain the domain of the creator for (someone check this for me, I think it's 75?*) years after his/her death.
> 
> This means it is legal for anyone to replicate the exact hardware specifications of an NES, an NES controller, and NES cartridges, as well as make and sell unlicensed accessories for the hardware, but you still cannot distribute NES games or use the NES branding
> 
> ...



Correct, the games are still copywritten. The hardware however is a free for all .


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2016)

Captain_N said:


> you can try to emulate an analog display all you want. It will never display as good as on a 1990's tv.......


Yet more proof that rose-tinted glasses are a better filter than any software or hardware solution.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> Yet more proof that rose-tinted glasses are a better filter than any software or hardware solution.



I dont wear glass so your point is...... Im just stating a fact. all the scalers emulators use still aint cutting it.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 3, 2016)

Well i hope that you can easily hack that thing to play more games. I would love to play NES games on thatvsweet famicom


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Captain_N said:


> I dont wear glass so your point is...... Im just stating a fact. all the scalers emulators use still aint cutting it.


"Rose-tinted glasses" is a metaphor for nostalgia


----------



## raulpica (Oct 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> Yet more proof that rose-tinted glasses are a better filter than any software or hardware solution.


I thought the same until I got myself a 1084S - the difference exists, and it's very tangible.

Games were developed with a CRT in mind and it shows. Sonic on MegaDrive / Genesis uses it for palette swapping tricks and transparency, for example. Play those games on an LCD and blammo. You lose those effects.

Also, dat 50hz smoothness.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2016)

raulpica said:


> I thought the same until I got myself a 1084S - the difference exists, and it's very tangible.
> 
> Games were developed with a CRT in mind and it shows. Sonic on MegaDrive / Genesis uses it for palette swapping tricks and transparency, for example. Play those games on an LCD and blammo. You lose those effects.


That's if you're using the original console and just compare connecting it to different screens, but this is an emulator and it's taking those things into account and creating the effects before sending the feed to the monitor. I doubt this thing needs to resort to scanline chasing to create effects. I hope. I'm not sure. It's Nintendo we're talking about.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> That's if you're using the original console and just compare connecting it to different screens, but this is an emulator and it's taking those things into account and creating the effects before sending the feed to the monitor. I doubt this thing needs to resort to scanline chasing to create effects. I hope. I'm not sure. It's Nintendo we're talking about.


I've seen some screenshots and it seems to reproduce the CRT effects quite well. Not sure if it would help with those special cases I listed above - I was just defending CRTs, not CRT filters


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 4, 2016)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> Well i hope that you can easily hack that thing to play more games. I would love to play NES games on thatvsweet famicom



it might be hackable. its probly some system on a chip. They might make a single chip thas has the SoC and the flash. In that case id say no. There is not any sd card slots/drives. nothing to do cept hardware hacks. 
It might not even be encrypted since its not going to receive any update/games. 
If there is a emmc then we could right up a sd card adaptor to dump/program it.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Oct 4, 2016)

Dont want to read through the whole thread but will the controllers have microphones just like the original?


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 4, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Dont want to read through the whole thread but will the controllers have microphones just like the original?



Yes the mic is clearly visible in the video


----------



## SG6000 (Oct 4, 2016)

The mic holes in the 2nd controller are a dummy.

There's no mic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 4, 2016)

SG6000 said:


> The mic holes in the 2nd controller are a dummy.
> 
> There's no mic.


Isn't the mic partially required for the FDS port of the original Legend of Zelda game?


----------



## SG6000 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, it is. Not sure how that'll be tackled - and obviously I hope I've read this wrong.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 4, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Isn't the mic partially required for the FDS port of the original Legend of Zelda game?


actually the disk is tehe first release, the cart a port xD 
ah yes but not sure if not usabe without .. I don't see why thes ebeing dummy and no way to sue the controller outside like on nes them õ3o


----------



## migles (Oct 14, 2016)

the console needs power, however, can't hdmi provide power like usb?
the fact that it's not wireless and need 2 cables it's just a toy...
there is no use for it nowadays, other than just because you can have it...
i guess i can connect the usb to a plug on my blu ray player\tv\wii for power...

but i can play all theese classics on my wii u\wii with the confort of not having to sit close to the tv (and kids breaking the connectors because they trip or pull the cables)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2016)

migles said:


> the console needs power, however, can't hdmi provide power like usb?
> the fact that it's not wireless and need 2 cables it's just a toy...
> there is no use for it nowadays, other than just because you can have it...
> i guess i can connect the usb to a plug on my blu ray player\tv\wii for power...
> ...


Not enough power, unfortunately. Even Roku sticks need to be plugged in via USB to stay powered on.


----------



## Magnus87 (Nov 14, 2016)

JP 80s Style


----------



## Sliter (Nov 14, 2016)

Magnus87 said:


> JP 80s Style



this is so awesome XD


----------

